# Education



## blakesters (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi We are moving to vancouver this year. I am part way through a Diploma here in the Uk and was wondering if anyone knows if I can continue this in vancouver, I am doing a youth and community diploma. Would I have to pay international student fees for this if I did?? Also does anyone know if we are entitled to any benefits like child benefit? My OH is on a two year visa but we are hoping to apply for PR once we are there. Many thanks for amy help x


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Not sure on the diploma but you will get no benefits.....Canada has a good system..which I feel the UK should follow....that you have to prove to be able to support yourself for at least the first year before they will consider you entering as a resident to Canada. You are not entitled to any benefits from the state (except certain health) but lots of companies will provide certain benefits with a job.Hope this helps


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

blakesters said:


> Hi We are moving to vancouver this year. I am part way through a Diploma here in the Uk and was wondering if anyone knows if I can continue this in vancouver, I am doing a youth and community diploma. Would I have to pay international student fees for this if I did?? Also does anyone know if we are entitled to any benefits like child benefit? My OH is on a two year visa but we are hoping to apply for PR once we are there. Many thanks for amy help x


If you are moving to Vancouver as a Permanent Resident or a Temporary Worker then you would not require to pay International Student Fees for your education. IIRC, the payment of child benefits will occur after your first year's tax returns have been filed. Canada has a clawback system for such benefits. IOW, if your income(s) are high then your benefits are taken back.


----------



## blakesters (Mar 6, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you are moving to Vancouver as a Permanent Resident or a Temporary Worker then you would not require to pay International Student Fees for your education. IIRC, the payment of child benefits will occur after your first year's tax returns have been filed. Canada has a clawback system for such benefits. IOW, if your income(s) are high then your benefits are taken back.



Hello and thank you,

It is my husband who has the temp work permit, I shall be going on his?? would this still apply to me for uni fees?? do you know of anywhere/anyone who I may be able to talk to regarding this as the Uk offices do not seem to know the answer. Thank you again


----------

